# linux-2.6.5-rc1-love1 aka "Endless Love"

## bssteph

Nothing new here, just a sync to linux-2.6.5-rc1. This was delayed a bit because I tried (unsuccessfully) to get reiser4 in as an optional patch, but it was not to be and I was tired of sitting on the working love patch.

URLs:

http://bssteph.irtonline.org/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.5-rc1/2.6.5-rc1-love1/2.6.5-rc1-love1.patch.bz2

http://bssteph.irtonline.org/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.5-rc1/2.6.5-rc1-love1/love-sources-2.6.5_rc1-r1.ebuild

To confuse the issue further I've followed Andrew's cue with the patches. The base is 2.6.5-rc1. That is, if you're doing this by hand you need:

linux-2.6.4.tar.bz2

patch-2.6.5-rc1.bz2

2.6.5-rc1-love1.patch.bz2

This is how Andrew does his mm releases. This is how the ebuild expects things to be. Sorry for the confusion in advance. If you're lazy just use the ebuild, it's all sorted out there.

Note for some of those following relevant threads, we back out the 4k stack patch from mm1, so nvidia still works.

UPDATE: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=967024#967024

linux-2.6.5-rc1-love2 - "Release the hounds"Last edited by bssteph on Thu Mar 18, 2004 7:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mafe

niiicee... thanks alot  :Smile: 

----------

## nerdbert

so this release has the same issues with nvidia-kernel like 2.6.5-rc1? 

Might give it at try otherwise  :Cool: 

----------

## charlieg

Your names suck bssteph.  They're just not up to the wacky standard that steel300 had set.

But other than that, it's lovely.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## floam

I think naming them in general is a sorta stupid idea anyways.. Who cares, long as it works?

----------

## nerdbert

 *charlieg wrote:*   

> Your names suck bssteph.  

 

I personally like this one. It reminds me of "infinite justice" in a antagonistic manner.

btw: did I miss From Russia with Love?  :Wink: 

----------

## mafe

Linux gentoo 2.6.5-rc1-love1 #1 Wed Mar 17 22:10:41 ART 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

all going smooth without problems, nvidia working okey, all okey.

----------

## bssteph

 *nerdbert wrote:*   

>  *charlieg wrote:*   Your names suck bssteph.   
> 
> I personally like this one. It reminds me of "infinite justice" in a antagonistic manner.
> 
> btw: did I miss From Russia with Love? :wink:

 

I swear, I almost did that for this release... eerie.

And no, nvidia-kernel is fine. The offending patch was removed.

As for names, I have problems coming up with the really odd stuff, so I'll leave that to steel ;)

----------

## nerdbert

 *bssteph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I swear, I almost did that for this release... eerie.
> 
> 

 

I know lovechild doesn't like the 80's, but it's a good source of inspiration. I'm really looking forward to 2.6.x-love aka "love will tear us apart". The song is from Joy Division btw.

 *bssteph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And no, nvidia-kernel is fine. The offending patch was removed.
> 
> 

 

That's great. Compiling latest love is #1 on my schedule for tomorrow. I wasted half of the day removing this 4k-stacks-always-on.patch on my own - I failed miserably  :Embarassed: 

 *bssteph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> As for names, I have problems coming up with the really odd stuff, so I'll leave that to steel 

 

do worry, because I'll PM you whenever I get a "good" idea for the next upcoming realease   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nepenthe

Subject	2.6.5-rc1-mm2

ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.5-rc1/2.6.5-rc1-mm2/

- Dropped the early-x86-cpu-detection patches, as these appear to be the source of recent early-crash problems.

- Several fixes against the new writeback code.

- Several fixes against the new block unplugging code.

----------

## wdreinhart

Is reiserfs4 back in this one?

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

no, the latest -mm's and possibly just the 2.6.4 and up kernels in general have broken the reiser4 patch in more ways than one.

----------

## neenee

runs fine for me  :Wink: 

----------

## Jefklak

Is there somewhere a list what patches are included? 

Thanks!

----------

## ProtectionFault

Great stuff...

Up and running...!

Anyone knows if the problems with UHCI/EHCI hangs on device connect still exist?

I hate it to reboot my machine each time I connect an USB device.

Everything else works G R E A T !!!   :Twisted Evil: 

thx bssteph

----------

## discomfitor

If I try to use this kernel, my computer reboots.  Same config and everything.  Very odd.

----------

## _Nomad_

here, all is fine  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

just tried this kernel on an Acer laptop, I experience the same odd reboot issue like Darckness does.

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.5-rc1/2.6.5-rc1-mm2/announce.txt

2.6.5-rc1-mm2 is out

This seems to take care of the reboots we experience.

----------

## bssteph

Yes, it was the early detection patch. I'm making a love2 (which I will post here as I'm tired of making new threads) that will naturally be of mm2.

I forgot to put the notes up for 2.6.4-love2 and 2.6.5-rc1-love1 is the same patchset as that really... I'll upload.

http://bssteph.irtonline.org/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.5-rc1/2.6.5-rc1-love1/linux-2.6.5-rc1-love1-worklog.txt

----------

## 4nykey

Errmm, seems I can't disable SCSI support in menuconfig.

Looks like this prevents it from disabling:

 *Quote:*   

> # CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set
> 
> CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=m
> 
> # CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

 

but there's no entry for CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX in menuconfig  :Shocked: 

----------

## _Adik_

Works ok here!

BTW. "Endless Love" is my favourite song  :Smile: 

----------

## pestilence

Thanks for another release...downloaded it gonna try it now...

----------

## bssteph

 *4nykey wrote:*   

> Errmm, seems I can't disable SCSI support in menuconfig.
> 
> Looks like this prevents it from disabling:
> 
>  *Quote:*   # CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set
> ...

 

Very odd. I get the same thing here, and even if I edit the .config by hand it still gets set the next time I do a make menuconfig and save my config.

----------

## bssteph

linux-2.6.5-rc1-love2 aka "Release the Hounds"

Sic 'em on your compiler today!

http://bssteph.irtonline.org/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.5-rc1/2.6.5-rc1-love2/2.6.5-rc1-love2.patch.bz2

http://bssteph.irtonline.org/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.5-rc1/2.6.5-rc1-love2/love-sources-2.6.5_rc1-r2.ebuild

http://bssteph.irtonline.org/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.5-rc1/2.6.5-rc1-love2/linux-2.6.5-rc1-love2-worklog.txt

Same deal as before. Not much to this update, another sync with Andrew. Other than that there are just some driver changes:

 - AMD 76x Power Management patch is actually in here this time! I forgot to actually do the patch for the release I stated it was in.

 - Updates to the Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 802.11b driver - now at 0.32

 - If anyone had the elevator badness in mm2, Jens Axboe's patch to fix it is included.

I'm going to be getting some new boxes to play around with this weekend so I may or may not be around much. Hopefully the scheduling will work out in our favor.

----------

## discomfitor

Testing now.  I hope this one works...

----------

## neenee

works like a charm  :Wink: 

----------

## discomfitor

It works!!!  WOOHOOO!

(Subtitle:  Thank you bssteph.)

----------

## pestilence

damn...there goes another one...i didn't catch up on compiling my previous one   :Shocked: 

----------

## dedeaux

I have been using CFQ for quite a while, as it was set to default before.  With X reniced...  So.... Should I stop renicing X and go to the AS scheduler?

----------

## nepenthe

Works indeed... =)

Yes very nice work bssteph.

----------

## rtwick

tried love sources for the first time and getting errors like this. system hangs at midway thru boot.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

 any idea?

my kernel config is same as that of gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.3

R'twick 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mar 18 20:28:48 konark kernel: cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.
> 
> Mar 18 20:28:48 konark cardmgr[4556]: starting, version is 3.2.5
> ...

 

----------

## nepenthe

Maybe try without bootsplash?

----------

## rtwick

 *nepenthe wrote:*   

> Maybe try without bootsplash?

 

compiling right now without bootsplash. hope it works

----------

## rtwick

compiled without bootsplash still no go .. now getting as error like

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mar 18 20:30:47 konark syslogd 1.4.1: restart. 
> 
> Mar 18 20:30:48 konark kernel: klogd 1.4.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started. 
> ...

 

any other pointers ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## nepenthe

 *rtwick wrote:*   

> compiled without bootsplash still no go .. now getting as error like
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Mar 18 20:30:47 konark syslogd 1.4.1: restart. 
> ...

 

Do you have the symlink to your new kernel sources setup correctly?

----------

## rtwick

 *nepenthe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Do you have the symlink to your new kernel sources setup correctly?

 

yes it is set properly. 

at present I don't see any other error message than this one. However, after searching through google, I found its not a critical problem. In fact it is the very first error message on boot after that it goes to boot but when it comes to either ide-floppy or ide-scsi it hangs. so whatever, it is trying load after ide-scsi is causing the problem.

anyway I can figure out what it is trying to load after this?

----------

## nepenthe

 *rtwick wrote:*   

>  *nepenthe wrote:*   
> 
> Do you have the symlink to your new kernel sources setup correctly? 
> 
> yes it is set properly. 
> ...

 

I'm not sure as far as that... but are you sure that the error you see is not "critical" This is where I was reading about system.map which I presume is what it was complaining about

 *Quote:*   

> Mar 18 20:30:48 konark kernel: Cannot find map file.
> 
> Mar 18 20:30:48 konark kernel: Error querying loaded modules - Function not impl
> 
> emented
> ...

 

http://www.dirac.org/linux/system.map/

----------

## rtwick

I just checked and the same error is coming up with gentoo-dev-sources also. So, I don't think that's the problem. 

But, I made some progress. I took out preemptible kernel config and disabled bootsplash now its not displaying anything after INIT process however system boots fine and I can ssh into it. So, seems now there's some problem with the console driver setup? 

I already checked and have selected PTY support

----------

## rtwick

got it to work. I had VGA 16 as well as vesa selected under framebuffer support. after removing vga 16, everything's working fine.

Only thing remaining is the can not find map file error. I have even copied the System.map file from /usr/src/linux to /boot but still getting the error. However its left for someother time. thanks for your help nepenthe   :Smile: 

----------

## nepenthe

yea no prob man... wish I could have been more helpfull =)

----------

## pestilence

Working fine for me as well...Ah what about the renicing of X? should we stop running it like that?

----------

## ProtectionFault

Great work...

thx

----------

## bssteph

 *pestilence wrote:*   

> Working fine for me as well...Ah what about the renicing of X? should we stop running it like that?

 

I would still suggest renicing X, although I've noticed that on my desktop at home things used to feel best at around -15, and now that seems excessive and something more like -10 is "right". So play around with it, find what feels best for you and what you do.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

 *dedeaux wrote:*   

> I have been using CFQ for quite a while, as it was set to default before.  With X reniced...  So.... Should I stop renicing X and go to the AS scheduler?

 

no, the as scheduler is slower for desktop usage compared to a reniced X and the cfq scheduler.

----------

## bssteph

 *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   

>  *dedeaux wrote:*   I have been using CFQ for quite a while, as it was set to default before.  With X reniced...  So.... Should I stop renicing X and go to the AS scheduler? 
> 
> no, the as scheduler is slower for desktop usage compared to a reniced X and the cfq scheduler.

 

Well, let's split that hair a bit better. Speed in a way has two different domains here. The anticipatory scheduler is generally "faster" than cfq for actually doing things - untarring kernel source, updatedb, loading large video files, etc etc. cfq, however, is fairer. So if you have all three of those things going on at once, depending on your system, cfq may feel faster because it will fairly queue (hence the name) the requests and not lend itself to one process (for example, the updatedb which would "starve" the tar to some extent).

So which is better? Uh... it depends. ;)

My laptop with a slow disk likes cfq. The desktop with 2 disks, one of which SCSI, does a bit better with as.

It's another thing that is very system relative.

Oh, EDA, your sig needs updating. ;)

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

ya, it does need updating, oh and while on the subject of schedulers, what's the difference between anticipatory and deadline, i've always been curious about that.

----------

## TriGuN

does this kernel still contain the ATI Radeon IGP Patch? I need it for my laptop!  :Very Happy: 

If not...can you tell me which patch you used to use for it so I can manually apply it? thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## glamdring

my igp340m works fine with that one (the igp-patches AFAIK made it into 2.6 kernel anyway), using still the patched xfree-4.3.99.16 and the drm-radeon-module from the kernel

----------

## garlicbread

For some reason I was often getting errors with the love sources

whenever I tried to carry out something processor/memory intensive

(executing updatedb would always trigger this)

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 invalid operand: 0000 [#1]

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 PREEMPT 

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 CPU:    0

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 EIP:    0060:[<e1b65ced>]    Not tainted VLI

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 EFLAGS: 00010686   (2.6.5-rc1-love2) 

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 EIP is at 0xe1b65ced

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 eax: c02606c0   ebx: de5c9d4b   ecx: e1b65c53   edx: de5c9d28

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 esi: c0418f25   edi: c0418f3d   ebp: be267190   esp: c15b3dac

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 Process kswapd0 (pid: 8, threadinfo=c15b2000 task=c15b8c10)

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 Stack: c0418f28 de5c9d28 c016b3a7 00000292 de609690 c021dc34 de5c9d4c defcbe00 

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 deffe180 defcbe00 00000035 c018487d de5c9d4c c15b2000 c0169584 deffe180 

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 defcbe00 dda4cd80 deffe180 c15b2000 c0169aed deffe180 ddb72080 00000080 

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 Call Trace:

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 [<c016b3a7>] destroy_inode+0x5c/0x5e

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 [<c021dc34>] kobject_cleanup+0x98/0x9a

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 [<c018487d>] sysfs_d_iput+0x1e/0x2e

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 [<c0169584>] dput+0x148/0x268

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 [<c0169aed>] prune_dcache+0x188/0x1e9

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 [<c0169fd7>] shrink_dcache_memory+0x23/0x25

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 [<c0140c55>] shrink_slab+0x12a/0x16d

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 [<c014208c>] balance_pgdat+0x1b6/0x1f0

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 [<c01421d8>] kswapd+0x112/0x122

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 [<c0119cc9>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x4f

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 [<c03657da>] ret_from_fork+0x6/0x14

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 [<c0119cc9>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x4f

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 [<c01420c6>] kswapd+0x0/0x122

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 [<c01068ed>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 

Mar 20 15:53:06 GBD-PORT-201 Code: f1 0a 57 9c 6e e8 d6 8f be 9b 7d 57 fd 8f ca fe 3f f4 de bb c0 b5 f2 85 55 e7 e9 9b fd dd 78 2f 4b fb f6 67 ea 6f 11 d5 a8 c5 ab <f0> 7c e7 c4 6a 53 d4 79 94 ea 42 35 21 25 67 19 24 d3 fc 8f 97 

at which point kswapd would seem to gobble up all the memory and the system would slow to a crawl, the keyboard would even not respond sometimes

I've found that by selecting code to be compiled directly into the kernel instead of as separate modules seemed to fix this (using updatedb as a test)

although I'm not sure which module it was in particular

----------

## Cerement

 *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   

>  oh and while on the subject of schedulers, what's the difference between anticipatory and deadline, i've always been curious about that.

 

Found Google conversion of a PPT presentation awhile back that seems to do a fairly decent comparison -- and to make things more confusing, Con Kolivas (-ck currently uses CFQ) is working on a new scheduler he's labeled Staircase

----------

## _Nomad_

looks pretty cool... wouldn't mind it in a future love release  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

I guess it's already answered... but where is Steel300?

----------

## skion

Hi all,

I put together a small patch for the recently released ITE 8212F (GigaRAID) driver for 2.6.x kernels. It seems to apply cleanly to vanilla 2.6.3 and 2.6.5_rc1-love2. You can get it here:

http://gene.science.uva.nl/~ennesp/ite/iteraid.patch.bz2

Personally i'd love to see this go into the love patchset one day...

Thanks!

----------

## Cerement

2.6.5-rc2-mm1 is out   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## discomfitor

Hopefully nobody minds my asking, but why hasn't the staircase scheduler made it into love-sources yet?  Apparently it's quite stable and handles better than cfq.  Is it just hard to patch in?

----------

## VolcomPimp

I love love sources! hah!

I was using mm-sources but i switched over ause I had some problems w/ my

nforce 2 dma but love sources are running flawlessly...

just installed udev, and I dono what to think about it yet, havnt really messed w/

it but at least it works.

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

2.6.5-rc2-mm2 is out...

Hey guys wake up!   :Laughing: 

----------

## nerdbert

I've got a strange problem since 2.6.5_rc1-love2: 

```
robert@bob:~$ ping 127.0.0.1

PING 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- 127.0.0.1 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 1999ms

robert@bob:~$ ping localhost

PING localhost (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- localhost ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2999ms

robert@bob:~$ ping 192.168.0.5

connect: Invalid argument

robert@bob:~$
```

192.168.0.5 is the ip of my nic btw. I'm able to ping my gateway and I'm writing this on this box. Don't ask about hosts and hostname, they are properly configured.

Is anybody else having similar problems?

----------

## sp33dy

I have a bizare problem and I do not know what is responsible.

If at bootup my mouse or usb-hd are connected then neither will work. if I connect these two after bootup then they work. I thought about blaming hotplug...but I tried restarting hotplug with my mouse connected and everything was still working.

There is some history here...I first was using the 2.6.2 love-sources kernel...and this problem was there...only it affected the usb hard drive. I could only connect this drive after bootup. I am now using the lastest love-sources 2.6.5 kernel. Now the problem affects both the mouse and the usb drive. Anyone else have these usb problems?

Any ideas? Any help appreciated...

sp33dy

----------

## nerdbert

 *sp33dy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If at bootup my mouse or usb-hd are connected then neither will work. if I connect these two after bootup then they work. 

 

First of all I'm sorry for posting without providing real help.

This reminds me of a bug in MacOSX, which makes the system crash during boot if a particular no-name usb hub is pluged in. However, if you wait until the boot sequence is finished everything is fine.

However, I had similar issues with some earlier love release. My usb wlan nic refused to function if pluged in during boot. dmesg provided me with messages similar to this one (recalling from memory - highly inaccurate)

```
assigning address 5 to usb device ?, device refused to accept

assigning address 6 to usb device ?, device refused to accept

...
```

I actually blame my crappy motherboard, because I had similar issues with 2.4. Do you get similar messages?

----------

## sp33dy

Well the only error message I got from hotplug was that mousedev and input modules could not be found.

I decided to mess around with this some more and and found that my mouse would shut off in the module loading phase. So anyhow, after trying different things, I discovered that it was the ohci-hcd and the ehci-hcd modules conflicting. What was happening was the ohci was being loaded first and then ehci. Ehci would clobber the ohci module.

However, when I reversed the order...the conflict vanished and everything works now. Strange, but happily solved mystery.   :Very Happy: 

----------

